# sleeping in litter box



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

why is he doing this? he has a nice cage w/other areas to sleep in, but we find him many times there. is this something normal?
[email protected]


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'd say its normal, but its not totally uncommon from what I've seen of other members and their hogs. What does he have to sleep in, in his cage, I find they can be sometimes picky about where and what they sleep in.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My boy Cholla will sometimes sleep in his cuddle bag, or under it, or in his fleece-filled tissue box or in the litter box. Guess he likes to change it up a bit. I wouldn't worry. Does he have other places to hide?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I've hear of a lot of hedgies doing this. Despite their owner's best efforts to keep them clean and provide a cozy place to sleep, they still love their litter boxes :roll:


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Both of mine can be at times found in their litter box...sometimes under their litter box, as my boy Watson is right now :roll: silly hedgies...


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Pixel loves sleeping there. Sometimes she has to have a bath after though. :roll:


----------

